# High Interest Current Account - AIB



## Merlin (28 Mar 2008)

Hi there,
Couldn't see a thread for this - hope I didn't miss it. 
I have a current acc with AIB and if I understand the below correctly I'd be silly not to move to this ? But I kind of suspect that there must be something wrong with it ?
M.
*Special Rate*

*12% (6.10% A.E.R.)* variable*

Why leave your hard-earned cash sitting idle in your current account when it could be earning a high rate of interest. Make your money work for you. Choose our AIB High Interest Current Account.



This special offer is available to new customers or existing customers who swap into a High Interest Current Account from another AIB current account between 3rd March 2008 and 2nd May 2008 inclusive. Special rate of 12% (6.10% A.E.R.)* variable available until 2nd June 2008. From 3rd June 2008 the rate will revert to the Standard Variable Rate for this product, currently 4% A.E.R.


----------



## oldtimer (28 Mar 2008)

It makes sense to transfer to high interest current account. However remember there are restrictions e.g. it only applies to a limit of €1,500 balance ASAIK so no point in making large deposits.


----------



## Merlin (28 Mar 2008)

THanks Oldtimer - I don't normally have large amounts of money in my current account but from what I can see it's enough to have my wages coming into the account every month so I really need to change nothing apart from opening a new account ?
M.


----------



## Banking2006 (28 Mar 2008)

So does that mean you can earn a max amount of interest- e.g. 50 euro!???????


----------



## slinky (31 Mar 2008)

Don't bother with these type of accounts, they are not here to help people but make money for the banks.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Mar 2008)

slinky said:


> Don't bother with these type of accounts, they are not here to help people but make money for the banks.


Yeah - leave your money in a c. 0% current account. That'll show those evil banks...


----------



## slinky (31 Mar 2008)

The majority of people do! But in all seriousness there are much better products out there than the 'look out our massive interest' accounts that limit your deposits.


----------



## groom (31 Mar 2008)

Halifax pays 10% on €2000. And they open on Saturdays.


----------



## slinky (31 Mar 2008)

Agreed. I am a member there myself. The Visa Debit card alone was enough to get me to move.

None of this stupid Laser Card rubbish.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Mar 2008)

slinky said:


> Agreed. I am a member there myself. The Visa Debit card alone was enough to get me to move.


You cannot see your _Halifax VISA _transactions online. This is poor compared to other online banking offerings and a deal breaker for some people. I just got a _Halifax VISA _to get the "free" €100 and then closed the account last week. Return net of €30 stamp duty = €70. I do have other _Halifax _accounts including a current account and find them good for those.


> None of this stupid Laser Card rubbish.


Eh? What on earth do you mean? _Laser _debit cards are very useful tools for many people.


----------



## slinky (31 Mar 2008)

Laser Transactions can remain uncashed for up to 6 months and are not accepted online or internationally.


They do not show online and even the bank cant tell you what they are. In the last three weeks I have had the card refused 2 twice for no reason other than the whole Laser system crashed last weekend and the cashier couldnt be bothered to tell me.

Never had a problem with Visa and all transaction visible online and a real balance as opposed to notional is show online and on ATM.

Incidentally Stamp Duty on a Halifax Account is 10 euro not 30.


----------



## askU (31 Mar 2008)

slinky said:


> Laser Transactions can remain uncashed for up to 6 months and are not accepted online or internationally.



Vodafone accept laser for online top-up!?


----------



## slinky (31 Mar 2008)

I meant you cannot purchase anything online in such an easy manner as Visa.

Would you really base your financial dealings on which card allows you to top up on Vodafone?

Visa also tops up Vodafone.

Anyway each to their own.


----------



## askU (31 Mar 2008)




----------



## Jethro Tull (31 Mar 2008)

slinky said:


> Laser Transactions can remain uncashed for up to 6 months and are not accepted online or internationally.
> 
> They do not show online and even the bank cant tell you what they are. In the last three weeks I have had the card refused 2 twice for no reason other than the whole Laser system crashed last weekend and the cashier couldnt be bothered to tell me.
> 
> ...


 
I used my laser to pay for something in Riga airport (NB Latvia is a non eurozone country), that is the idea of having maestro. You can use your Laser card abroad same as in ireland. Fair enough the fees are higher than on a CC (well they are with PTSB anyhow) but it can be done. Any time I use my Laser it shows up online almost instantly (PTSB customer). Lets say i have 1000 in my account and spend 100. My balance will be 1000 but my available balance will be 900. 

I agree that Visa is more widely accepted online but I also use laser frequently. 

Btw how do halifax manage to only charge you 10 euro on CC stamp Duty? Do they just pay the rest for you?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Mar 2008)

Jethro Tull said:


> Btw how do halifax manage to only charge you 10 euro on CC stamp Duty? Do they just pay the rest for you?


_VISA _*debit *card is only subject to €10 SD. Only _VISA _*credit *cards are subject to €30.


----------



## slinky (31 Mar 2008)

There you go we have saved you 20 Euro


----------



## ClubMan (31 Mar 2008)

slinky said:


> There you go we have saved you 20 Euro


Huh? It's only €10 on *any *debit card including _Laser_.


----------



## slinky (31 Mar 2008)

oh well try an do a brotha a favor


----------

